# What decoder DCC with sound to use for MTH F7 A/B?



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

J have a MTH F7 A/B DCC ready, now j want use in DCC-Layout, what decoder to use?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Soundtraxx Tsunami Decoder #827101, Speaker #810054, Enclosure #810110


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Soundtraxx Tsunami Decoder #827101, Speaker #810054, Enclosure #810110


Thank you, I did well to take the version with protosound3, given what they cost to do upgrade.


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Soundtraxx Tsunami Decoder #827101, Speaker #810054, Enclosure #810110


excuse me, this components are for unit F7A and for unit B?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Would work for either.
If you want to stay with factory MTH control you will have contact them. No one sells there DCS Decoders for MTH.


----------

